# Please help..I think my hedgehog is dying



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

I went to get my hedgehog Bazinga out of her cage today (about a half hour ago) and its night time so she should be more active but instead none of her food was eaten, her bedding was allll disheveled in her cage, and when i pulled her blanket back to look at her, she was just laying there and wasnt disturbed by me at all (and she always sort of hisses at me because shes startled). So i pulled her out and set her on the ground and all she did was lay down exactly where i put her which is extremely weird because she is always ready o explore. Like, ALWAYS. And i put her on her bakc in my hands and usually she hates being in a ball but all she did was stare at me. And shes letting me touch her face and everyhting and shes not freaking out at all. 
Shes 4.5 years old and has been to the vet twice over a bump appearing. the first one was just an infection but the second one she has right now and its by her lymphnodes and its either swollen or cancer. Anyway, she kind of seems like shes breathing shallowly as well, whcih makes me even sadder because if she is dying I dont want her to be suffering. Please reply.


----------



## gedumaran (Dec 29, 2015)

What's the temperature in her cage? Sounds similar to the beginning of hibernation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

gedumaran said:


> What's the temperature in her cage? Sounds similar to the beginning of hibernation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought so too but she is not acting the way she did when she almost went into hibernation. And Ive had her wrapped up next to me for a while with blankets and everything. PLus, the room she stays in is the perfect temperature for her. And I just checked to see if shes overheated and thats not it either. And I just found some yellow liquid by her privates..it wasnt really pee...and when she lays down its not exactly curled up or flat out. its just like shes given up standing and plops down.


----------



## gedumaran (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm sorry I don't think I'm of much help from here. The more experienced users usually aren't on the forum this late, but hopefully they'll see your post soon. I'd keep her comfortable and try to syringe her some food maybe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

gedumaran said:


> I'm sorry I don't think I'm of much help from here. The more experienced users usually aren't on the forum this late, but hopefully they'll see your post soon. I'd keep her comfortable and try to syringe her some food maybe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how would i do that with her hard food? just mash it up and mix with water or..?


----------



## gedumaran (Dec 29, 2015)

bazingathehedgehog said:


> how would i do that with her hard food? just mash it up and mix with water or..?


Yes. I put the food pieces and water in a food processor until it's smooth. I've read that you should put the mixture in a syringe commonly used to give toddlers medicine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

gedumaran said:


> Yes. I put the food pieces and water in a food processor until it's smooth. I've read that you should put the mixture in a syringe commonly used to give toddlers medicine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


alright thank you. I might try that.


----------



## clrich224 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sounds like you need a vet

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## soozscott (Nov 19, 2016)

She does need a vet. You can also try some baby food or canned pumpkin to syringe for her. You can also get some of her dry kibble soaking ahead of time so you don't have to grind it up for each meal. A gruel consistency is good. We went through the same thing with our dear sweet Murdock. Cancer in these little lovelies is pervasive and heart-wrenching. Best of luck to you --


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I am sorry to say this but you may just have to keep her comfortable until she naturally passes on her own. 4.5 years old is very old for a hedgie so I am not sure if any medical treatments will help her as they may be dangerous for her age. For now, cuddle with her lots and syringe feed.


----------



## gedumaran (Dec 29, 2015)

Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey guys. Thanks for all of the messages. I posted this because I was really hoping that it was an easy fix for her but deep down I knew it was just her time. She was actually 6 years old, I found out from her previous owners so she lived a good long life. She passed at probably 6:30-7 am on Dec. 30. I was with her, holding her the whole night. Unfortunately I did fall asleep holding her about that time so I wasnt awake when she passed, but I held her close to me. I honestly did not try to feed her because she just seemed very tired and exhausted. She could barely walk after all. Im still really sad and its hard to type this message without crying my eyes out. I miss her a lot. So much that words cant express it. Anyway, thank you for all the replies.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I am so very sorry to hear she passed. 6 years old is a VERY good long life! Rest in peace to her and may she have all the mealworms she wants.


----------



## Calliope's girl (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you were able to be with her when she passed.


----------



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you so much for your kind words. She meant so so much to me and it is still so so hard to know she's no longer here. I miss her more than words can say. Your words mean the world to me<3


----------



## GourmetMommy (May 9, 2014)

biggest {{{{HUGS}}}}

Our little Cashew recently passed and like you I held her through her last night she passed the next morning laying on my chest. I was thankful that I could be there with her. 6 years is a long life for a hedgie. I am so glad she had you


----------



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

GourmetMommy said:


> biggest {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> Our little Cashew recently passed and like you I held her through her last night she passed the next morning laying on my chest. I was thankful that I could be there with her. 6 years is a long life for a hedgie. I am so glad she had you


Thank you <3


----------

